# Guidepoint Global Advisors



## Bushman (30 March 2010)

Has anyone else working in the financial industry (or any other industry for that matter) been contacted by Guidepoint? 

I received a cold call today by a representative based out Singapore based on my LinkedIn profile and past employers. It seems to be a global research house matching their global client network to industry experts. 

From the sounds of it, it could either be a useful networking tool or a scam. So the question is has anyone been approached by this mob, is it legit or is it simply a time waster? 

PS: they offer to pay advisers an hourly rate which I have declined as I will be representing my firm. 

Here is their web-site: www.guidepointglobal.com


----------

